# Water getting in Oil



## highmark (May 3, 2012)

So water appears to be getting into my oil. This is the 2nd time this has happened. I have checked after being in a deep hole and drained, refilled, etc... but can't figure out where water could becoming in. I have no leaks around the water pump, no breaks/cracks etc... in any hose. Relocated my crankcase and oil breathers to up by my relocated RAD. 

The only thing I can think of is the oil reserve cap has a breather or is not sealing correctly. Anyone else have this issue or can you point me in the direction to look?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure you haven't lost the o-ring that goes on the dipstick.


----------



## highmark (May 3, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Make sure you haven't lost the o-ring that goes on the dipstick.


It's there; but maybe it's worn out...

I have a buddy who recommended pressure testing the crankcase to see where the leak is? Good idea?


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Just throwing an idea out there but check the main intake manifold for the throttle bodies and make sure it is on there tight where it connects back to the air box especially. On the HL forum a while back there was a guy with an 850 and after snorkeling he forgot to tighten it back up and water was getting in his motor from there.


----------

